# Thought this one was worth posting



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Fantastic pics.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

HobbyBeek,

Fantastic pictures! We have a lot of folks looking for pictures of the right aged larva to use for grafting and you've got it!! Maybe the powers that be can "sticky" this under the Queen Breeding topic if you don't mind. Sure would help the learning curve.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Steve10 said:


> HobbyBeek,
> 
> Fantastic pictures! We have a lot of folks looking for pictures of the right aged larva to use for grafting and you've got it!! Maybe the powers that be can "sticky" this under the Queen Breeding topic if you don't mind. Sure would help the learning curve.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


is the third pic too old for use in producing queens??


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, you want to get them in the c shape more like in picture 2.


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Outstanding


----------



## HobbyBeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Beginner's luck, I guess... these were snapped during my 2 week inspection of my first hive (from package bees). Colony grew faster than my experience level was prepared for and they swarmed in mid July... waiting for the new queen mum to start laying.


----------



## HobbyBeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad to be of service, even if by accident... feel free to share.




Steve10 said:


> HobbyBeek,
> 
> Fantastic pictures! We have a lot of folks looking for pictures of the right aged larva to use for grafting and you've got it!! Maybe the powers that be can "sticky" this under the Queen Breeding topic if you don't mind. Sure would help the learning curve.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


----------



## rafterdog (May 20, 2010)

HobbyBeek said:


> Frame withe eggs and new larva in royal jelly:
> 
> Thank you !!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Beginner's luck!!! There are pro's out there who wish they had shots like that. Congrats! One of the best picture I've seen yet of the right age larva for grafting!:thumbsup:

>_is the third pic too old for use in producing queens??_ 
In Picture 2, those hatched larva in the whole top row and the 4 cells on the right of the second row, would be what I'd be hunting for with my grafting tool! Now if I could get my old eyes to be able to see as well as that camera lens, I'd be in hog heaven!

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## HobbyBeek (Aug 12, 2010)

Steve10 said:


> Beginner's luck!!! There are pro's out there who wish they had shots like that. Congrats! One of the best picture I've seen yet of the right age larva for grafting!:thumbsup:
> 
> >_is the third pic too old for use in producing queens??_
> In Picture 2, those hatched larva in the whole top row and the 4 cells on the right of the second row, would be what I'd be hunting for with my grafting tool! Now if I could get my old eyes to be able to see as well as that camera lens, I'd be in hog heaven!
> ...


I've got the photography thing down... though the macro stuff is a challenge. Its the beekeeping that's got me on the run. :s


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

HobbyBeek said:


> Beginner's luck, I guess... these were snapped during my 2 week inspection of my first hive (from package bees). Colony grew faster than my experience level was prepared for and they swarmed in mid July... waiting for the new queen mum to start laying.


I know it's disappointing about the swarming but don't sweat it; hopefully you'll just have a little bit younger queen for next spring. By then you'll have more experience,good luck!....:thumbsup:


----------

